# [HateUs] Diablo 3 Gilde



## JustTobi (3. Mai 2012)

Einen wunderschönen Tag wünschen wir euch!

Wir von der Gilde HateUs möchten uns kurz vorstellen, da wir auf der Suche nach neuen, aktiven, motivierten Mitstreitern sind, die gemeinsam mit uns gegen das Böse kämpfen wollen. Wir bestehen seit dem 1.5.2012 und haben momentan 42 Member, die sich virtuell und zum größten Teil auch im echten Leben kennen. Wir kommen fast alle aus Norddeutschland (Hamburg). Wir sind eine freundliche Gruppe die sich das Ziel gesetzt hat , gemeinsam erfolgreich aber auch mit viel Spaß an der Sache Diablo 3 zu spielen.

Was WIR euch bieten:
- Hilfsbereite, nette Mitspieler die für jeden Spaß zu haben sind
- Gildenwebsite www.hateus.de
- Teamspeak 3 Server
- Gilden Forum
- Gildenbank (In Arbeit!)
- Gilden-Grillen (In Planung!)

Was wir von DIR erwarten:
- Ein wenig Ergeiz und Zuverlässigkeit!
- Reifes Verhalten!
- Motivation und Hilfsbereitschaft
- Freundlicher Umgang mit den anderen Mitgliedern
- Teamplay
- Spaß am Spiel

Habt ihr Interesse? So schaut doch auf unsere Website und füllt das JoinUs aus, oder kommt einfach auf unseren Teamspeak-Server! Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## floppydrive (3. Mai 2012)

Ich frage mich bis heute immer wieder wozu man eine Gilde in Diablo 3 brauch.


----------



## Jesbi (3. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bis heute immer wieder wozu man eine Gilde in Diablo 3 brauch.



Wozu brauch man überhaupt eine Gilde?
Sorry aber was Unterscheidet Diablo 3 von anderen MMO`s bis auf die Raids?

Gemeinsam Leveln
Gildeninterne Gruppen
Unterstützung beim Twinken
Unterstützung im PvP
Schutz vor PK
Spaß in einer Gemeinschaft
Hilfe beim Craften
Hilfe beim Sammeln von Set- oder anderen Gegenständen

Wieviel Gründe dürfen es noch sein, aber Du hast sicher kein D2 gespielt. Und wenn doch sicher nicht besonders erfolgreich.

mfg


----------



## JustTobi (3. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Wozu brauch man überhaupt eine Gilde?
> Sorry aber was Unterscheidet Diablo 3 von anderen MMO`s bis auf die Raids?
> 
> Gemeinsam Leveln
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Sehr gute begründung hätte es nicht besser sagen können. ;-)


----------



## floppydrive (3. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Wozu brauch man überhaupt eine Gilde?
> Sorry aber was Unterscheidet Diablo 3 von anderen MMO`s bis auf die Raids?
> 
> Gemeinsam Leveln
> ...




Da du auch auch die ganzen Feature aus D2 in D3 hast vorallem was PvP angeht was 

In D2 sehe ich eine Gilde ein aber in D3 ohne Gildensystem und anderen Feature die eine Gilde Rechtfertigen würden? D3 ist nicht gerade ein Spiel das schreit "los gründet Gilden".


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bis heute immer wieder wozu man eine Gilde in Diablo 3 brauch.





JustTobi schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Sehr gute begründung hätte es nicht besser sagen können. ;-)


^ this

Verstehe auch nicht, was ne Gilde in Diablo bringen soll...aber wenns die Leute wollen solln sies haben


----------



## MrGimbel (4. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ^ this
> 
> Verstehe auch nicht, was ne Gilde in Diablo bringen soll...aber wenns die Leute wollen solln sies haben



Gibt ja auch Leute, die Gilden im Shakes & Fidges Browserscheißdreckspiel gründen^^


----------



## myadictivo (4. Mai 2012)

tut doch keinem weh. in d2 war ich auch mal in einer gilde. 
interne games sind doch genüßlicher als stupide runs in offenen spielen, zumal mit sicherheit wieder genug geflamt und geleavt wird in public games.
nur weil die kämpfe aller voraussicht nach nicht unbedingt mörder taktisch sein werden, kann man doch trotzdem in einer festen gruppe zocken und spass zusammen haben, items tauschen, fachsimpeln, sich unterstützen etc.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Sorry aber was Unterscheidet Diablo 3 von anderen MMO`s bis auf die Raids?



Was unterscheidet D3 von anderen MMOs? Ganz einfach: Diablo 3 ist ein Hack'n'Slay und kein MMO.


----------



## The Bang (4. Mai 2012)

Es gibt leute die lieber in einer Gemeinschaft Spielen und gemeinsam Ziele erreichen wollen. Ich denke Diablo 3 macht mit freunden oder Gilden Kumpels mehr fun.


----------



## Heynrich (4. Mai 2012)

The schrieb:


> Es gibt leute die lieber in einer Gemeinschaft Spielen und gemeinsam Ziele erreichen wollen. Ich denke Diablo 3 macht mit freunden oder Gilden Kumpels mehr fun.



ach und dafür brauch ich ne gilde?
komisches argument.

ich werde d3 auch lieber mit meinen kumpels zoggen, aber ne gilde brauch ich deswegen noch lange nicht.

damals war ich in starcraft in nem clan, das hatte aber den einzigen hintergrund, dass wir stammkneipe gezoggt ham.


----------



## Desolars (4. Mai 2012)

Man möge mich unwissend nennen und gegebenenfalls steinigen. 

Aber wie muss ich mir eine Gilde in D3 vorstellen?

Habe in der Beta kein Tool gesehen welches einem Gildenchat, Memberliste etc gleichkommt.

Oder besteht die Gilde nur auf eurer HP und ihr zockt gemeinsam?

Danke für die Infos, im Voraus.


----------



## Theopa (4. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet D3 von anderen MMOs? Ganz einfach: Diablo 3 ist ein Hack'n'Slay und kein MMO.



Das müsste man mal in Schriftgröße 30 aufwärts auf die Blizzard Seite schreiben...

Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele "omg, was is denn das für ein spiel????" threads in den ersten Wochen aufgemacht werden, da Wow-Zocker bei einem Spiel von Blizzard sofort an ein MMO denken....


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2012)

Desolars schrieb:


> Man möge mich unwissend nennen und gegebenenfalls steinigen.
> 
> Aber wie muss ich mir eine Gilde in D3 vorstellen?
> 
> ...



damals in d2 gabs afaik auch nicht wirklich gildenfunktionen. jedenfalls nicht in dem maße wie man aus mmorpgs kennt. wir haben uns afair immer nur im gilden channel getroffen, zusammen gequatscht und gezockt.
fänd nen gildensystem aber ganz nett, auch mit erfolgen/lecker crafting rezepten oder so verbunden  oder erhöhter dropchance wenn 4 spieler einer gilde zusammen zocken.. 

denke da hätte man schon möglichkeiten anzusetzen..


----------



## Jesbi (5. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet D3 von anderen MMOs? Ganz einfach: Diablo 3 ist ein Hack'n'Slay und kein MMO.



Der Fehler liegt mal wieder im Detail und die Buffed Com motzt auf höchsten Niveau.

Es hätte dann heissen müssen: "Was unterscheidet D3 von anderen Onlinegames"

Aber darum ging es ja nicht wirklich und ich denke dass weisst Du auch. Der Sinn der Aussage war doch offensichtlich, dass man auch in D3 die gleichen Vorteile hat wie zB in einem MMO.

Aber so ist dass eben auch die Moderatoren müssen sich dem Com anpassen.



Theopa schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele "omg, was is denn das für ein spiel????" threads in den ersten Wochen aufgemacht werden, da Wow-Zocker bei einem Spiel von Blizzard sofort an ein MMO denken....



Wer weiss, viele der WoW-Zocker haben vorher schon D2 gespielt. Ansonsten siehe oben.

Nur zur Erinnerung, in Diablo 2 gab es zu Release und Jahre danach kaum jemand der nicht in einer Gilde war.
Man musste beim Gildenwechsel neue Chars hochspielen, da alle Gildenchars mit Gildenkürzel versehen sein mussten. Keine Ahnung wann und ob Ihr wirlich D2 gespielt habt.
Aber ich erinner mich noch an viele große Clans wie die Kof und der Feind aller freien Spieler den MV.


mfg


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2012)

und natürlich [EgD]

falls das jemand von früher liest, bitte bei mir melden 
mikke und blackunicorn sind mir in erinnerung geblieben..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Sorry aber was Unterscheidet Diablo 3 von anderen MMO`s bis auf die Raids?


ungefähr soviel wie starcraft. es können nie mehr als 4 leute auf einem server sein.

craftinghilfe is hinfällig, das accountweit, PK is garnich möglich.
das einzige wo ich zustimem is das mit den unique und set items, da kann sich ne groß egrp auch helfen, aber handeln mit aller welt kann man ja nur nu auch im ah




Jesbi schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung, in Diablo 2 gab es zu Release und Jahre danach kaum jemand der nicht in einer Gilde war.
> Man musste beim Gildenwechsel neue Chars hochspielen, da alle Gildenchars mit Gildenkürzel versehen sein mussten.


ich kenne niemanden der d2 in ner gilde gespielt hat

ich hab mit freunden gezockt und warum zur hölle muss der gildentag im charnamen vorkommen?
weiß nich was das da helfen sollte, hölle konnte man auch so spielen. wie ist man den in einem spiel ohne vergleich "erfolgreich"


----------



## JustTobi (6. Mai 2012)

Ob es euch sinnvoll erscheint oder nicht ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. In Diablo 3 gibt es keine Plattform für Gilden, dafür haben wir ein Forum und ein Teamspeak. Im grunde dient die Gilde zur Unterhaltung und zusammenspiel wenn man nicht alleine spielen möchte... Wer also noch interesse hat kann gern zu uns kommen! wir suchen noch fleißig :-)


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

werd mich nächste woche melden, sobald ich meine CE in empfang genommen habe und die server stehen 
ts muss ich aber leider passen, meine frau killt mich wenn ich in der guten stube sitz und selbstgespräche mit dem rechner führe


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung, in Diablo 2 gab es zu Release und Jahre danach kaum jemand der nicht in einer Gilde war.
> Man musste beim Gildenwechsel neue Chars hochspielen, da alle Gildenchars mit Gildenkürzel versehen sein mussten. Keine Ahnung wann und ob Ihr wirlich D2 gespielt habt.
> Aber ich erinner mich noch an viele große Clans wie die Kof und der Feind aller freien Spieler den MV.


Das hab ich ganz anders erlebt. Ich fand die Leute immer komisch, die in Gilden unterwegs waren. Soweit ich das erlebt habe, kamen all diese Gilden ja hauptsächlich dann auf, als das grosse Gedupe anfing und man nicht mehr wusste, wem man nun trauen kann und wem nicht. Aber ich war nie in ner Gilde und hatte trotzdem nie das Problem, jemanden zum handeln zu finden.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das hab ich ganz anders erlebt. Ich fand die Leute immer komisch, die in Gilden unterwegs waren. Soweit ich das erlebt habe, kamen all diese Gilden ja hauptsächlich dann auf, als das grosse Gedupe anfing und man nicht mehr wusste, wem man nun trauen kann und wem nicht. Aber ich war nie in ner Gilde und hatte trotzdem nie das Problem, jemanden zum handeln zu finden.





Würde ich nicht ganz unterschreiben. Zumal ich hier lieber das Wort "Clan" lese  Kollegen und ich hatten in D2 und LoD einen Clan aufgemacht, einfach um in der Freundesliste durch das Kürzel sofort sehen zu können, dass der und der online ist und "PS run hell?" oder ähnliches whispern konnte. Wirkliche Vorteile brachte es ja nicht. Zwar war die Idee vor dem Release von D2 da, so etwas wie eine Gildentruhe einzuführen, aber aus offensichtlichen Gründen hat Blizzard es ja dann doch gelassen.

Durch das neue Battlenet wird es ja ohnehin noch einfacher, mit Kollegen und Freunden zu spielen. Ich will auf alle Fälle nicht diesen Gildenzwang wie in WoW haben, wo man als "Freelancer" es schwerer hatte, gewissen Content (Raids) zu sehen. Das wird in D3 wohl nicht nötig sein, denn man kann durchaus ab gewisser Ausrüstung und Erfahrung/Lvl alleine etwas reißen, wenn es so wie in D2 gehalten sein wird. Darüber bin ich auch sehr froh, denn dieser "Gruppenzwang" und die Abhängigkeit vom Auftauchen gewisser Mitglieder war nervig, besonders wenn man einen Abend verplant, um zu bemerken, dass der- oder diejenige nicht auftaucht und der Raid hinfällig war. Beim Inferno-Schwierigkeitsgrad sind dann halt Freunde da, aber da reicht mir eine Freundeliste bzw. Kontaktmöglichkeiten, die mit BNet 2.0 ja vereinfacht sein soll. Dazu braucht es mMn nach keine Gilde/keinen Clan. Zumal es von Blizzard vorerst nicht geplant ist, eine Gildenfunktion oder vergleichbares zu implementieren:

*"Wird es in Diablo3 ein offizielles Clan/Gildensystem geben, wie bspw. in GuildWars?*
 Mit dem neuen Battle.net sollen dem Spieler einige Komfortfeatures geboten werden, die das Zusammenspielen erleichtern. Ein Clan-System wird zum Release nicht verfügbar sein, soll aber später eingefügt werden."

Quelle: http://diablo3.ingame.de/diablo-3/diablo-3-faq/diablo-3-faq-battle/


Ich werde weiterhin whispern "XY Runs hell, machste mit?". Wenn nicht, gehe ich halt alleine auf Item-, Monster- und EP-Jagd.


----------



## tuerlich (14. Mai 2012)

Hahaha da erinner ich mich gerne dran. wir haben immer zuerst die gildentag leute umgehaun in pvp games xD waren damals 3 leute. "fight us noob"-game joinen, grp machen, alle pvp flaggen, vors lager gehen und alles umnieten, was nicht rechtzeitig wieder ins lager kommt. foh-pala mit enigma und einer abartigen fcr zerlegt halt so ziemlich alles. ich freu mich schon richtig auf arena...


----------



## JustTobi (25. Mai 2012)

Wir suchen noch Aktive Mitstreiter, wir sind momentan 42 Member. Falls interesse einfach in unserem Forum bewerben! ;-)


----------



## Vermil (26. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bis heute immer wieder wozu man eine Gilde in Diablo 3 brauch.



Man braucht keine Gilde?
Mh also ich habe auch schon andere games gezockt mit Koop wie bei Steam Alien Swarm da gabs nen brutal mode der verfickt schwer war ich kann mir auch vorstellen das der Inferno Mode in Diablo 3 auch sehr schwer ist daher kann ich nur sagen mit einer guten grp "Gilde" kann man sicherlich viel mehr rocken als mit einer Random Gruppe noch dazu kommt der dauerhafte Kontakt zu Leuten seiner seits damit der Kontakt zu Spieler deiner Klasse (Vom Verhalten, Länder)nicht abbricht.
Da macht doch das Spiel gleich viel viel viel mehr Spaß.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Calvin (Vermil)


----------



## JustTobi (21. August 2012)

Da bald der Patch kommt und unsere Gilde Aktive mitwirken will, suchen wir nun wieder neue Member! Habt ihr interesse, einfach ins Forum auf unserer Website und euch vorstellen. ;-) Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ^ this
> 
> Verstehe auch nicht, was ne Gilde in Diablo bringen soll...aber wenns die Leute wollen solln sies haben




spaß oder nur allein das spiel is das was du draus machst.
es gibt ganz einfach auch noch die zocker von damals, vom alten schlag..denen man nicht alles vorsätzen oder extra 1000 sachen implentieren muss damit sie sich wohl fühlen oder sie sich ihren spielspaß haben..

die wow generation kennt das nich halt einfach, die sind wie kleine baby die bei jeder sache heulen die ihnen nich passt oder sie nich kennen...weil sie halt noch so jung sind das sie es wohl nich anders kennen  und ja diese babys sind bis mitte zwanzig das wissen wir alle...weil das die nachzügler generation is was sachen gaming angeht vom amiga-commodore bis heute
das is nichtmal persönlich auf dich bezogen, eher auf die aussage "was es denn bringen soll"...
bub, es soll DIR gar nix bringen, aber leuten bringt es spaß sich mit anderen kurzzuschließen egal ob es dafür extra ein gildensystem oder irgendetwas gibt, wie gesagt ...so lang is das gar nich mal her da haben noch ein block blätter und paar stifte gereicht um alles und mehr als du jemals in deinen einheitsbrei mmo's sehen wirst zu erschaffen ...komplett ohne das es irgendeinen reellen nutzen für irgendjemand gehabt hätte..
ich find ja das die generation pokemon, wow und jetz keiner älter als 23-24 einfach nur alles übernommen hat was wir damals erschaffen haben..die communitys, die hilfsbereitschaft das zocken unter allen umständen ...das nich vollgeheule sondern so nehmen wie es is...es aber nie erlebt haben..

und jetz kommen die kuriosesten aussagen und argumente die euch auf eine art selber verraten und auf der andern seite aber den karren komplett in den dreck ziehen weil ihr so tut als hättet ihr am alten teil gehabt (obwohl ihr nur noch nachgezogen seid) und jetz auf frustriert oder super abgeklärt über alles macht was ihr gar nich versteht oder begreifen könnt^^
die neueren denken aber das müsste so sein online und übernommen die ganzen frasen und argumente und es wird immer komischer..

ich wollt jetz eigentlich noch mehr schreiben aber, irgendwie is buffed eh hauptsächlich ne wow community die ihre wow parallel welt blase auf den rest der welt übertragen und gar keine normalen gespräche möglich sind..von daher sag ich nur noch...

würdet ihr euch nich vor allem wehren, würdet ihr vielleicht nich am ende die foren vollheulen müssen das ihr im inferno nich weiterkommt weil es ja soooooo schwer is....das blizzard es erst wieder nerfn muss damit ihr auch vom kuchen abkriegt, egal wie kaputt das spiel am ende is, wie so oft...


----------

